# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  С Новым годом, друзья!

## Medved

*Поздравляю всех обитателей форума Masterrussian.net с наступающим, а для кого-то уже наступившим, новым 2014 годом!* 
Желаю, чтобы в этом году сбывались ваши мечты; дети, родственники, друзья и коллеги радовали вас любовью и хорошим настроением, фортуна преподносила приятные сюрпризы, а в доме всегда была полная чаша!  *С новым годом вас, друзья!* ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## UhOhXplode

1 hour, 28 minutes and counting!  ::  11 hours, 28 minutes here! Have an awesome New Year but mostly, have fun!

----------


## plosheet

"plosheet and "Ginger-Jar-Filled-with-Chrysanthemums""-01.01.2014  Attachment 897 
Happy New Year!

----------


## fortheether

С Новым годом из США!  
Скотт

----------

